# Problème pour lire le cd d'instal/resto OSX 10.3.9(imac g4)



## raffa (28 Décembre 2009)

bonjour à tous  
le père noël a été super gentil avec moi et m'a apporté un imac 21,5" avec souris et clavier sans fil... et je me régale...

donc,vu que j'ai un nouveau,je voulais vendre mon ancien imac G4 tournesol 20" (OSX 10.3.9) toujours d'origine...qui fonctionne super bien et tout et tout...j'ai récupéré mes données et je voulais refaire OSX tout neuf tout propre 

sauf que,lorsque j'essaie de mettre dans le tiroir le cd d'install ou de restau,je pense que c'est le même,beh il tourne,tourne...tourne et rien d'autre il fait tic tic...on dirait que le combo ne veut pas le lire alors que tout les cd et dvd fonctionnent...j'ai aussi gravé encore des cd...?

vu que je ne suis pas un expert,j'ai fait des recherches et on parle d'un reset qui pourrait arranger ça...

si quelqu'un peut m'aider?:love:
merci
iRaf


----------



## daffyb (29 Décembre 2009)

essaye de faire une copie de ton DVD et d'utiliser cette copie. Sinon, tu peux utiliser son nouvel iMac en tant que lecteur de DVD externe en branchant les 2 mac en firewire, et en insérant le DVD dans le nouvel iMac et en le démarrant en pressant la touche T.
Puis tu démarres ton iMac lampe en pressant alt


----------



## raffa (29 Décembre 2009)

ok je vais essayer avec le cd resto en version allemande,pour voir...
sinon j'ai pas le cable firewire pour relier les deux...
merci


----------



## raffa (1 Janvier 2010)

bon je vais acheter un cable firewire car ni la copie,ni le dvd en allemand ne fonctionnent...
en fait,après 20 minutes,le dvd s'ouvre,il me demande si je veux restaurer osx ou des applications...je prends osx et il redémarre et revient au point normal sans aucune restauration...
oups...je dois redémarrer en pressant alt?je vais essayer...
merci daffyb


----------



## raffa (5 Janvier 2010)

j'attends mon cable 400/800...


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (5 Janvier 2010)

Salut!

N'as-tu pas meilleure temps de démarrer sur le CD (en maintenant la touche alt au démarrage), formater le disque et réinstaller le système?


----------



## raffa (6 Janvier 2010)

j'arrive à démarrer sur le cd avec alt...
il me met un écran avec deux boutons une flèche à droite et un style de flèche en rond...
si j'appuie sur la flèche ronde il tourne 5 minute et puis revient au bureau,si je prend la flèche droite c'est retour au bureau direct...

mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour formater le disque et réinstaller?

je suis un débutant en mac(alors que je me sers de mon ordi depuis déjà bien longtemps,mais comme j'ai jamais eu de soucis,beh j'ai jamais trifouillé la dedans...

merci seb de me guider...:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (6 Janvier 2010)

Difficile pour moi de te donner plus d'indication Je n'ai jamais été confronté à ce genre de problème.

Quand je démarre sur le CD (touche alt), je tombe sur un écran gris avec deux choix possibles. Démarrer sur le DD (Macintosh HD) ou sur le CD d'instal. Et la tu choisis avec la souris lequel tu veux.

Autre solution:
Machine allumée, insères le CD d'instal.
Préférences Système > Démarrage

Et là il doit t'afficher les différents disques sur lesquels tu peux démarrer.

Qu'est-ce qu'il t'affiche?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Autre solution, ça m'est arrivé une fois sur un Mac Mini.

Le lecteur CD déconnait un peu mais pas avec tout les CD. Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi.

Je me suis payé un CD de nettoyage avec de petites brosses. Je l'ai mis dans le lecteur, il a nettoyé la lentille du lecteur et c'est repartis comme en 14!

Donnes-nous des nouvelles!

A+


----------



## raffa (6 Janvier 2010)

en fait,
quand je lis le cd en mode allumé, je peux choisir de restaurer les appli ou mac osx...
j'ai réussi à restaurer les appli mais pour l'osx,cela n'a pas marché...
retour au bureau sans resto  il m'a fallu 2 jours pour faire ça...

le problème,c'est que je ne suis arrivé que 2x à ouvrir le cd...2 ou 3 h pour qu'il s'ouvre et depuis plus moyen,et ce que je ne comprend pas,c'est que je peux lire les cd,dvd et autres sans soucis

si déjà,avec le firewire,j'arrive à restaurer l'osx avec le cd d'install dans mon nouveau imac,je serai content:love:
après,...à mon avis,c'est le combo qui doit être devenu trop sensible,peut-être qu'un nettoyage serait la soluce?c'est une possibilité
ou peut-être que cela ne marchera pas non plus avec mon nouvel imac et c'est le cd qui est naze?
et c'est un cd d'origine...et je ne me rappelle même plus si l'osx était déjà dedans ou si j'ai du mettre le cd la première fois?
enfin,j'espère que c'est un connerie car je voudrais le vendre après,je n'ai pas besoin de 2 imac

vediamo?:love:

merci de ton aide seb 
iraf


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (6 Janvier 2010)

Je t'en prie!

Tiens nous au courant!

Bonne chance!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2010)

le machin avec des fleches et le petit  roudoudou c'est pour choisir le disque de redémarrage
(puisque par definition y en a plusieurs à ce moment là)


----------



## raffa (6 Janvier 2010)

donc,si j'appuie dessus je devrais redémarrer en réinstallant osx?
j'ai essayé et rien...


----------



## raffa (11 Janvier 2010)

bon...
j'ai reçu mon cable firewire,je relie mon new imac avec mon ancien G4,tous les deux éteints
j'allume mon new imac,je mets le dvd resto osx pour mon ancien imac G4 dedans...
je redémarre en mode target(T enfoncé)je vois le sigle firewire qui se balade
puis,je démarre mon G4 en enfonçant alt...
mais je me retrouve au même point qu'avant,les deux touches à enfoncé,à gauche une flèche qui fait 3/4 de tour et à droite une flèche qui va à droite...
j'appuie sur celle de droite et je retourne au bureau sans changement...
j'ai même essayé avec mon G4 allumé et le new imac en target...rien,j'ai l'impression quele contact ne se fait pas...

merci de m'éclairer

PS:après 3000 essais  j'ai remis le disque de démarrage dans mon ancien imac,pour voir et là,stupeur ...j'ai vu autre chose,le bouton pour faire un hardware test, je l'ai fait tout est normal...du coup,je me dis,je vais insisté encore et là au 3éme essais,un bouton en plus,le osx...j'appuie...pitié...je suis en live là....
j'attends...
ayè...préparation install...ouf bon je retiens mon souffle:mouais:
voilà,je réinstalle l'osx et je pense qu'il formate mon disque dur pour faire tout propre...
on dirait que ça roule pour l'instant
alors une question après tout ça,comme je vais vendre mon ordi,est-ce que je doisle redémarrer ou pas?comme ça celui qui va l'avoir va pouvoir entrer ses données?

:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> le machin avec des fleches et le petit  roudoudou c'est pour choisir le disque de redémarrage
> (puisque par definition y en a plusieurs à ce moment là)



ok maintenant j'ai vu ce dont tu parles j'avais deux boutons de disque+le harware test

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

tout est ok,je suis content :love:
par contre,je suis revenu donc au début et il me demande mon nom identifiant apple et mot de passe...et je l'ai éteint car j'espère que celui qui le rallumera sera au même endroit?
merci pour votre confirmation

et officiellement mon imac POWER PC G4 tournesol avec écran 20" et combo, mac osx 10.3 panther 1,25 GHZ est à vendre...je ferai  une annonce plus tard
complet,clavier, souris qui déconne,guides, tous les dvd d'install originaux en allemand et en français et même la boiboite...très bon état de fonctionnement et toujours en conception original...
mp


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------

il a gardé le dvd d'install osx dans le combo...
je voudrais juste avoir une confirmation que tout est ok?faut-il faire encore autre chose?
danke
iraf


----------



## daffyb (12 Janvier 2010)

démarre en pressant le bouton de la souris, ça éjectera le DVD, puis éteints le Mac en pressant jusqu'à extinction le bouton d'alimentation


----------



## raffa (12 Janvier 2010)

ok merci c'est fait,j'ai essayé de démarrer et il redémarre au début avec la music et tout c'est cool encore merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé
grazie mille
iraf


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

il reste quand même une anomalie avec le lecteur graveur  ( c'est classique avec les anciennes bécanes) et il faudra régler ca avant de le vendre ou prevenir que c'est bancal


----------



## raffa (12 Janvier 2010)

oui bien sur...
c'est pas mon genre de rien dire...
mais bon,c'est bizarre les cd et film dvd,je n'ai aucun soucis pour les voir...lire et graver aussi sans soucis et c'est un dvd d'installation osx...
pensez vous qu'un cd de nettoyage pourrait arranger le problème?
ou un autre conseil?

iraf


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

examiner et nettoyer le... dvd


----------



## raffa (13 Janvier 2010)

je pourrais le faire moi même?
parce que vu le prix que je vais le vendre,un tour au SAV va me faire perdre beaucoup...?


----------



## raffa (20 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> examiner et nettoyer le... dvd


tu parles du disque dvd ou du combo?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2010)

ben commence par le dvd
regarder s'il y a des taches des rayures etc


----------



## raffa (20 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben commence par le dvd
> regarder s'il y a des taches des rayures etc



oui il a des taches et quelques rayures mais dans mon autre imac il s'ouvre de suite...
j'ai quand même allumé mon ancien avec l'osx restauré pour voir si il fait la même chose...et rebelotte


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2010)

et ben sers toi du mac#2 comme lecteur pour installer sur mac1

( mode target  mac2  en maitre mac 1 en DD externe passif)

en p1 tu as fait l'inverse ( et mal)  si je pige  ta description

et bien respecter la procédure ( eteindre -rallumer dans un ordre précis) etc


----------



## raffa (22 Janvier 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> essaye de faire une copie de ton DVD et d'utiliser cette copie. Sinon, tu peux utiliser son nouvel iMac en tant que lecteur de DVD externe en branchant les 2 mac en firewire, et en insérant le DVD dans le nouvel iMac et en le démarrant en pressant la touche T.
> Puis tu démarres ton iMac lampe en pressant alt



si j'ai bien compris
-je mets le dvd rest osx dans mon new imac et je l'éteinds
-mon imac g4 aussi éteint
-je relie avec mon cable firewire les 2 imac
-je redémarre mon new imac touche T enfoncée
-puis je redémarre mon ancien imac g4 en enfonçant alt
...
si c'est la bonne manoeuvre,je l'avais fait et ça n'avait pas marcher...
mais,je vais faire de nouveau l'essais

merci pascal pour ton aide


----------



## daffyb (22 Janvier 2010)

raffa a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris
> -je mets le dvd rest osx dans mon new imac et je l'éteinds
> -mon imac g4 aussi éteint
> -je relie avec mon cable firewire les 2 imac
> ...



oui, c'est ça. Tu te sers de ton "new iMac" comme d'un lecteur de DVD Firewire


----------



## raffa (24 Janvier 2010)

...ça ne marche pas...
je me retrouve au même point sur mon g4...
donc soit pascal a raison et le dvd est hs et même mon new imac ne le lit pas...
ou bien???
daffyb tu me parlais de copier le dvd osx?
faut-il juste ouvrir le dossier du dvd et copier/graver tout ce qu'il y a dedans sur un autre dvd?
ou bien autre chose?

thanks
iraf


----------



## daffyb (24 Janvier 2010)

faut passer par l'utilitaire de disque pour la copie


----------



## raffa (25 Janvier 2010)

pa possible de copier le dvd...
c'est bien le dvd qui est nase...bien joué pascal
ou je réussi à encore le faire passer sur mon G4...une seule fois...please
ou faut acheter un autre dvd,resto osx universel...
je suppose...
merci


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux encore essayer de nettoyer le DVD pour qu'il soit nickel et retenter la copie


----------



## raffa (26 Janvier 2010)

j'ai essayé plusieurs fois...
je vais encore essayer...
par contre,il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas,c'est que j'ai la version allemande de osx panther qui devrait marcher...beh mon g4 ne l'ouvre pas non plus...il a quand même un soucis là...:rateau:
et si j'achète une version universelle de os x 10.3 panther...ça risque de ne pas marcher non plus....


----------



## tsss (26 Janvier 2010)

raffa a dit:


> j'ai essayé plusieurs fois...
> je vais encore essayer...
> par contre,il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas,c'est que j'ai la version allemande de osx panther qui devrait marcher...beh mon g4 ne l'ouvre pas non plus...il a quand même un soucis là...:rateau:
> et si j'achète une version universelle de os x 10.3 panther...ça risque de ne pas marcher non plus....



j'ai pas lu le post en entier, je suis en mode feignasse, mais  
Soit ton dvd est HS, et dans ce cas là il n'est lu nul part ou très rarement, ou mal (plantage lors de l'installation)
Soit le lecteur de ton G4 est HS et le dvd peut être lu sur ton imac, et installable en mettant l'imac en mode target sur le G4 comme expliqué quelques post au dessus.
Soit les 2, le lecteur du G4 est HS, le dvd aussi  

Si tu retrouve un dvd (achète la version universel - noir -), tu pourras, au pire (lecteur du G4 HS) réinstaller ton système via le mode target, ça fonctionne impec, ou en faisant une image bootable du dvd sur un disque dur, ça fonctionne aussi très très bien  

Moi même, j'ai les images bootable sur un disque externe de tous mes systèmes (Panther, Tiger, Léo et SL - universel ou non -) et les dvd dorment au chaud dans un carton.


----------



## raffa (26 Janvier 2010)

merci pour tes conseils tsss
je pense aussi qu'il y a un peu des deux,le dvd casi hs et le combo qui feignasse aussi
en fait,c'est vrai,j'ai pas eu le réflex de me faire une copie et garder l'original bien au chaud...

enfin,j'ai réussi à ouvrir la version allemande...et maintenant que j'y pense...
la version allemande pourrait fonctionner en français non?
lors de l'introduction de la réinstallation,on peut choisir le français non?
:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## tsss (26 Janvier 2010)

raffa a dit:


> .
> lors de l'introduction de la réinstallation,on peut choisir le français non?
> :mouais::mouais::mouais:



J'ai pas de version Allemande, mais normalement les dvd d'installation sont multilangues. 
Je te répondrais donc oui !


----------



## raffa (27 Janvier 2010)

bon voilà,c'est ok,je confirme que même avec un dvd allemand,j'ai réinstallé os x en français...
merci à tous pour votre aide...
a bientôt
iraf


----------

